# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  WICHTIG !! heute abend street session

## till

also jungs für die leute aus düsseldorf und umkreis heute abend ist  ne street session  !!  treff ist um 19 uhr am landtag  es sind ua auch noch gute rider wie axel lehmkuhl vertreten der ist einer der mitorganisatoren  also kommt !1

----------

